# Michael Shermer Interviews Georgia Purdom



## cih1355 (Nov 13, 2010)

Georgia Purdom, a scientist who works for Answers in Genesis, gets interviewed by Michael Shermer. Here is the link:

YouTube - Shermer & Purdom Interview at Creation Museum


----------

